# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Flamuri gjigand gjerman ne mes te Shkodres.

## the admiral

Para ca ditesh, pak kohe pasi mbaroi ndeshja e Kampionatit Boteror Gjermani - Argjentine, mora ne telefon per disa pune, nje shokun tim ne Shkoder.
Degjoja nje zhurme te jashtezakonshme, bori makinash, njerez qe fishkellenin e bertisnin. 
Eshte plot e perplot me njerez - me tha ai shoku - qe po festojen fitoren e Gjermanise me flamuj gjermane neper rruget e qytetit.
Kete gje ma konfirmuan edhe ne FSH, madje edhe per shqiptare jashte vendit: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=54030&page=58
Mora rastin e Gjermanise si rast me i fresket. E kam pare me syte e mi se si u festua fitorja e Boterorit nga Italia ne 2006.
Ndjehesha totalisht i turperuar.

Mua nje veprim i tille me duket i neveritshem. Ndokush edhe mund te justifikohet duke thene se eshte vetem tifozllek, por te dalesh neper rruge duke valevitur flamurin e nje shteti tjeter, mua me duket e tepruar. 
Pastaj ç'e mbaj une ne shtepi flamurin nje shteti tjeter? Per çfare arsyeje?

Si nuk po e braktisim ndonjehere ate kompleksin e inferioritetit ne shqiptaret?!
Mbetem duke puthur flamujt e shteteve te tjera.
Nje minimum krenarie dhe nacionaliteti a nuk ekziston nder ne???

----------


## Geri Tr

> Para ca ditesh, pak kohe pasi mbaroi ndeshja e Kampionatit Boteror Gjermani - Argjentine, mora ne telefon per disa pune, nje shokun tim ne Shkoder.
> Degjoja nje zhurme te jashtezakonshme, bori makinash, njerez qe fishkellenin e bertisnin. 
> Eshte plot e perplot me njerez - me tha ai shoku - qe po festojen fitoren e Gjermanise me flamuj gjermane neper rruget e qytetit.
> Kete gje ma konfirmuan edhe ne FSH, madje edhe per shqiptare jashte vendit: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=54030&page=58
> Mora rastin e Gjermanise si rast me i fresket. E kam pare me syte e mi se si u festua fitorja e Boterorit nga Italia ne 2006.
> Ndjehesha totalisht i turperuar.
> 
> Mua nje veprim i tille me duket i neveritshem. Ndokush edhe mund te justifikohet duke thene se eshte vetem tifozllek, por te dalesh neper rruge duke valevitur flamurin e nje shteti tjeter, mua me duket e tepruar. 
> Pastaj ç'e mbaj une ne shtepi flamurin nje shteti tjeter? Per çfare arsyeje?
> ...


si shkodran qe je duhat ta dish qe me shume se e duan shkodranet futbollin nuk e do askush tjeter ne shqiperi,nuk ka te beje me inferioritet apo mungese nacionalizmi ,thjeshte eshte pasioni per futbollin,e di qe eshte e cuditshme qe te dalin rruges dhe te bertasin per fitoren me flamuj ne dore,kete e pashe dhe une kur shkova ne shkoder,ti besoj e di qe ne shqiptaret jemi dhe bastexhij te medhenj,kur fitoi gjermani moren dhe ata ca lek  :shkelje syri: ,mos ki merak se kur mbaron kampjonati nuk do valviten me flamujt,

----------


## eldushka

> Si nuk po e braktisim ndonjehere ate kompleksin e inferioritetit ne shqiptaret?!
> Mbetem duke puthur flamujt e shteteve te tjera.
> Nje minimum krenarie dhe nacionaliteti a nuk ekziston nder ne???


Une qe nuk valevis ndonjehere flamurin shqiptar jam me pak nacionaliste se dikush qe e mban p.sh. tek makina flamurin tone? Duhet te behet patjeter nje ekzibicion nga ana ime per te deshmuar ate qe ndiej?
Ishin pyetje retorike, sepse per gjykimin tim valevitja e nje flamuri nuk ka te beje me ndonje kompleks inferioriteti e jo patjeter ka te beje me ndjesine e te qenit nacionalist apo jo.

----------


## the admiral

> per gjykimin tim valevitja e nje flamuri nuk ka te beje me ndonje kompleks inferioriteti e jo patjeter ka te beje me ndjesine e te qenit nacionalist apo jo.


me trego nje simbol me te madh te nje kombi sesa flamuri!!! mua nuk me vie nder mend asnje.
*per mua te valevisesh nje flamur qe nuk eshte ai i shqiptareve, eshte shembulli me i mire i mungeses se nacionalitetit...*
nje qe del neper rruge me flamur te nje shteti tjeter dhe te nesermen me flet qofte edhe nje fjale per nacionalizmin, per mua eshte nje hipoktit i klasit te pare.

a thua popujt e tjere jo te perfaqesuar ne boteror dalin neper rruge me flamuj gjermane e italiane pas nje ndeshjeje futbolli??? une them se jo.

imagjino pak ata qe jane shqiptare; jetojne ne kanada dhe dalin neper kanada me flamuj gjermane...
une nuk arrij ta konceptoj absolutisht nje veprim te tille.
ne asnje menyre.

----------


## Cuccador

Njerezit kane nevoje te identifikohen diku.Kur s'kane mundesi te identifikohen tek gjerat e tyre...identifikohen tek gjerat e te tjereve.

----------


## the admiral

> Njerezit kane nevoje te identifikohen diku.Kur s'kane mundesi te identifikohen tek gjerat e tyre...identifikohen tek gjerat e te tjereve.


ky eshte veprimi tipik i atyre qe vuajne nga kompleksi i inferioritetit...
e verteton 100% ate qe thashe ne fillim.

----------


## eldushka

> me trego nje simbol me te madh te nje kombi sesa flamuri!!! mua nuk me vie nder mend asnje.
> *per mua te valevisesh nje flamur qe nuk eshte ai i shqiptareve, eshte shembulli me i mire i mungeses se nacionalitetit...*
> nje qe del neper rruge me flamur te nje shteti tjeter dhe te nesermen me flet qofte edhe nje fjale per nacionalizmin, per mua eshte nje hipoktit i klasit te pare.
> 
> a thua popujt e tjere jo te perfaqesuar ne boteror dalin neper rruge me flamuj gjermane e italiane pas nje ndeshjeje futbolli??? une them se jo.
> 
> imagjino pak ata qe jane shqiptare; jetojne ne kanada dhe dalin neper kanada me flamuj gjermane...
> une nuk arrij ta konceptoj absolutisht nje veprim te tille.
> ne asnje menyre.


Une e gjykoj ndryshe. Fakti se nje person ben tifozllik apo mban veshur nje fanelle, valevit dhe nje flamur, nuk e gjykoj si shkelje ndaj atdheut apo tradhti. Te pakten per mua hyn tek pjesa e te qenit tifoz. Ndoshta ngaqe vete nuk jam tifoze e nuk mund ta gjykoj sa mund te bej per nje skuader qe kam per zemer, rrjedhimisht e marr si pjese te atij aspekti, pra te tifozllikut.

----------


## Cuccador

Kompleksi i inferioritet nis nga mireqenia materiale.Nuk mund t'i kerkosh te jete nacionalist dikush qe s'ka nje minimum jetese decente.
Instikti kryesor eshte mbushja e barkut,pastaj vijne te tjerat.Ne shqiperi njerezit jane barkthare,kshuqe mos prit nacionalitet.

----------


## Boy

Po mire sipas teje, meqe Shiperia nuk arrine te mari pjese ne kete kompeticion, shqiptaret nuk kane te  drejte te bejne tifozllik per nje skuader tjeter? E njejta gje ndodh edhe me klubet e tjera te futbollit evropian, te shumte jane shqiptaret qe ndjekin kampionate te huaja(edhe atehere kur ishte e ndaluar) dhe jane tifoze te Interit, Milan, Chelsea, Barcellona etj...ne rast fitoreje eshte e drejta e tyre te shfaqin gezimin. 

Mos u beni kaq fanatike!

----------


## eldushka

> Se kam thene une e ka thene Abraham Maslow tek 'Hierarkia e nevojave'.
> Kerko per Hierarchy of needs nese je kurioze.


Sa studime, libra, teori ka, nese do flisje gjithmone me fjalet e te tjereve, keq e lemsh do ishte mendimi qe do perfaqesoje! Nese shpreh dicka, qofte dhe formulim i dikujt tjeter dhe i referohesh, do te thote se perputhet me ate qe do te thuash ti. Apo une si shqiptare -barkthare a jo- e gjykoj gabim kete pjese?! 
Me ngjan se jo, prandaj dhe te replikova.

----------


## Cuccador

> Sa studime, libra, teori ka, nese do flisje gjithmone me fjalet e te tjereve, keq e lemsh do ishte mendimi qe do perfaqesoje! Nese shpreh dicka, qofte dhe formulim i dikujt tjeter dhe i referohesh, do te thote se perputhet me ate qe do te thuash ti.


Po pra dhe une si Maslow e mendoj.
Nuk eshte çeshtja thjesht e shqiptareve barkthare...barkthare jane dhe afrikanet etj.
Sjellja percaktohet nga nevoja.Njeriu sillet sipas nevojave qe ka.
Nuk mund te gezoje respekt per veten dhe te pretendoje respekt nga te tjeret dikush qe ka 500 lek ne xhep.
Nese do me bo idealisten,bej si te duash...po realiteti ky eshte.

----------


## Cuccador

> Perse jo?


Sa mundesi ke ti me ja plotesu vetes nevojat po s'pate leke?Sa mundesi ke me u vesh ne nje menyre te pranueshme,me pas gjerat e domosdoshme,me dal njehere me miqte e tu,me shku me pushime,me u shkollu,me pas mundesi me ja plotesu nevojat femijeve te tu. 

Kshu pra krijohet respekti per veten.
Pyete nje prind qe s'ka mundesi ti plotesoje kushtet minimale femijes se vet,sa respekt ka per veten?

----------


## the admiral

> Po mire sipas teje, meqe Shiperia nuk arrine te mari pjese ne kete kompeticion, shqiptaret nuk kane te  drejte te bejne tifozllik per nje skuader tjeter? E njejta gje ndodh edhe me klubet e tjera te futbollit evropian, te shumte jane shqiptaret qe ndjekin kampionate te huaja(edhe atehere kur ishte e ndaluar) dhe jane tifoze te Interit, Milan, Chelsea, Barcellona etj...ne rast fitoreje eshte e drejta e tyre te shfaqin gezimin. 
> 
> Mos u beni kaq fanatike!


po sa shtete te tjera nuk arrijne te marrin pjese neper boterore?
a thua lituanezet e popujt e tjere balltike dalin neper rruge me flamuj te tjere???

edhe une bej tifozllek, por nuk behem qesharak duke valevitur flamurin e nje kombi tjeter... eshte flamur kombetar dhe i vetmi qe valevis eshte ai i kombit tim.

puna e klubeve eshte krejte ndryshe sot. 
nje ekip kombetar perfaqeson akoma kombin. 
nje klub nuk perfaqeson me qytetin...

p.sh juventusi ka me shume tifoze jashte torinos se ne torino.

----------


## the admiral

> .Njeriu sillet sipas nevojave qe ka.
> Nuk mund te gezoje respekt per veten dhe te pretendoje respekt nga te tjeret dikush qe ka 500 lek ne xhep.
> .


jo ore. keshtu na qenka e?!
respekti dhe pasuria qenkan lidhur ngusht sipas teje?

nuk arrin te respektosh nje te varfer ti???

----------


## eldushka

> Sa mundesi ke ti me ja plotesu vetes nevojat po s'pate leke?Sa mundesi ke me u vesh ne nje menyre te pranueshme,me pas gjerat e domosdoshme,me dal njehere me miqte e tu,me shku me pushime,me u shkollu,me pas mundesi me ja plotesu nevojat femijeve te tu. 
> 
> Kshu pra krijohet respekti per veten.
> Pyete nje prind qe s'ka mundesi ti plotesoje kushtet minimale femijes se vet,sa respekt ka per veten?


Respektin per veten e per dike e mas me tjeter kut e jo me shumen e parave qe ka ne dispozicion. Per me teper qe une e gjykoj se ka me shume se nje alternative e jo patjeter ekzistojne vetem dy ekstremitetet; ose i pasur, ose barkthare. Kshu.

----------


## Cuccador

> jo ore. keshtu na qenka e?!
> respekti dhe pasuria qenkan lidhur ngusht sipas teje?
> 
> nuk arrin te respektosh nje te varfer ti???


Per te varfrit njerezit ndjejne keqardhje,jo respekt.Mos i ngaterro gjerat.
Lerini moralizmat...dhe shifni realitetin.Shife sa respektohen te varfrit aty ku jeton ti,dhe sa respekt per veten ka nje i varfer.

----------


## Boy

> po sa shtete te tjera nuk arrijne te marrin pjese neper boterore?
> a thua lituanezet e popujt e tjere balltike dalin neper rruge me flamuj te tjere???
> 
> edhe une bej tifozllek, por nuk behem qesharak duke valevitur flamurin e nje kombi tjeter... eshte flamur kombetar dhe i vetmi qe valevis eshte ai i kombit tim.
> 
> puna e klubeve eshte krejte ndryshe sot. 
> nje ekip kombetar perfaqeson akoma kombin. 
> nje klub nuk perfaqeson me qytetin...
> 
> p.sh juventusi ka me shume tifoze jashte torinos se ne torino.


Nuk e di nese ne Lituani dalin apo jo te festojne me flamure neper rruge, ndoshta ti ke informacione ne lidhje me ate popull dhe mund t'i ndash me ne. Kur fitoi Italia p.sh une shkova me shoket e mi te festonim te Circo Massimo duke valevitur flamurin italian, s'ka asgje te keqe. 

Per ty nje fakt i tille ve ne dyshim apo cenon patriotizmin e dikujt? Me duket pak qesharake te drejtosh gishtin te kjo ndodhi, nderkohe qe kemi persona ne Jug qe mbulojne role institucionale dhe na valevisin flamuret grek e na ndryshojne emrat. 

Mua, sic mund te kesh kuptuar me lart, fakti se dikush ka festuar me flamurin e Argjentines apo Gjermanise apo Brazilit me le indiferent!

----------


## Cuccador

> Respektin per veten e per dike e mas me tjeter kut e jo me shumen e parave qe ka ne dispozicion. Per me teper qe une e gjykoj se ka me shume se nje alternative e jo patjeter ekzistojne vetem dy ekstremitetet; ose i pasur, ose barkthare. Kshu.


Mate me çfare te duash...po paraja dmth liri veprimi dhe liria e veprimit eshte gjithçka.
Ne Shqiperi ekzistojne ekstremitetet,sepse Shqiperia eshte vendi me i varfer ne europe.Prandaj shume shqiptare jetojne jashte shtetit dhe s'do njeri me u kthy me.

----------


## the admiral

> Per te varfrit njerezit ndjejne keqardhje,jo respekt.Mos i ngaterro gjerat.
> Lerini moralizmat...dhe shifni realitetin.Shife sa respektohen te varfrit aty ku jeton ti,dhe sa respekt per veten ka nje i varfer.


skandinavet jane nder popujt me mireqenje me te larte ne bote. atje numri i  vetevrasjeve eshte shume i larte.
neper afrike ka njerez qe vdesin urije, por nuk vetevriten.

respekti i skandinaveve te pasur per vehten dhe respekti i afrikaneve te varfer per vehten...

----------


## Lov!

Cdo veprim i tepruar eshte injorance.
Pa hyre ne imtesi te situates.

----------

